# conoció a un profesor que ha sido/estado muy amable con él



## Learner_

Tengo una pregunta. ¿Se dice "ha sido muy amable con él" o " ha estado muy amable con él"? Gracias.


----------



## Cholo234

Learner_ said:


> Tengo una pregunta. ¿Se dice "ha sido muy amable con él" o " ha estado muy amable con él"? Gracias.



A mi parecer, _amable_ indica una impresión, la impresión de una persona, y se usa _ser_ para indicar una impresión:

_Me es/resulta simpática._  I find her likeable.
_Esto me es/resulta molesto.  _This is uncomfortable for me.
_Todo le era distinto._  (A. Carpentier, Cuba)   Everything seemed different to her.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

_Juan es un cascarrabias, pero hoy ha estado muy amable conmigo._

¿Algo de inglés en la pregunta?


----------



## Rosamariama

"Ser amable" (_to be nice_) funciona en el 98% de casos en los que un hispanohablante nativo puede decir "estar": _Hoy ha sido/estado muy amable_.

En cualquier caso, la razón de usar "estar" con adjetivos de este tipo (_ha estado amable, serio, antipático, frío..._) es cuando nos referimos al *comportamiento *de una persona. (E insisto en que también es perfectamente correcto usar "ser" en estos casos).

Cuando nos referimos a la *personalidad *de alguien, obligatoriamente tenemos que usar "ser" (no se puede sustituir por "estar").


----------



## Rocko!

Por estos lares, diríamos “ha sido muy amable” para expresar el nivel de cortesía que ha demostrado tener con los demás x persona, mientras que “ha estado muy amable” lo diríamos para hacer notar o informar a alguien sobre las conductas o actitudes de x persona, que resultan ser más amables de lo habitual, es decir, que ya no es por motivos de cortesía.

Pero no es una regla de uso.


----------



## Circunflejo

Learner_ said:


> ¿Se dice "ha sido muy amable con él" o " ha estado muy amable con él"?


Depende del contexto, ¿podrías proporcionárnoslo?


----------



## Learner_

Gracias a todos por las respuestas.

Este es el contexto: "Pedro fue a la universidad y conoció a un profesor que ha sido/estado muy amable con él"


----------



## Rocko!

Learner_ said:


> Gracias a todos por las respuestas.
> 
> Este es el contexto: "Pedro fue a la universidad y conoció a un profesor que ha sido/estado muy amable con él"


En este contexto yo diría únicamente “ha sido” (“ser de cierta manera” con alguien).


----------



## Circunflejo

Learner_ said:


> Este es el contexto: "Pedro fue a la universidad y conoció a un profesor que ha sido/estado muy amable con él"


Me temo que no es suficiente para decantarse por una u otra opción. Necesitamos más información contextual.


----------



## lagartija68

Rocko! said:


> En este contexto yo diría únicamente “ha sido” (“ser de cierta manera” con alguien).


Estar amable me suena más forzado no importa el contexto. "Ser" puede ir en todos los casos.


----------



## Rocko!

lagartija68 said:


> Estar amable me suena más forzado no importa el contexto. "Ser" puede ir en todos los casos.


Estoy de acuerdo. Cuando escucho “ha estado amable”, me entran sospechas del tipo “¿pues qué querrá?”


----------



## Rosamariama

Pues a mí me suena perfectamente natural un diálogo como:

- ¿Qué tal la entrevista?
- Muy bien. (...)
- ¿Y el entrevistador?
- Era una mujer. Ha estado muy amable/cordial/...


----------



## Rocko!

Rosamariama said:


> - Ha estado muy amable/cordial/...


Porque en España un “ha estado” es cosa terminada y del pasado. Y por aquí “ha estado” es una situación que sigue dándose. 
Saludos.


----------



## Rosamariama

¿Y "estuvo_"_?


----------



## Rocko!

Rosamariama said:


> ¿Y "estuvo_"_?


Es cosa del pasado. Una conjugación que en todos los países significa lo mismo, aunque yo lo usaría a veces en lugar del imperfecto, mientras que, por lo que he leído en estos foros, personas de otros países no lo usarían en narraciones reemplazando al imperfecto. Diferencias regionales, supongo.


----------



## Rosamariama

Te dejo (si me lo permites), como la maestra de los niños, "deberes para casa" (esto seguro que se dice distinto aquí y ahí):

- era / fue / estuvo / estaba / ha estado / ha sido + amable 

y una explicación que los organice a todos, aunque sea, acogiéndose a una norma (p. ej., español de México, o de España) de una manera que los explique mínimamente sin invalidarse unas reglas con otras.


----------



## gvergara

Learner_ said:


> Gracias a todos por las respuestas.
> 
> Este es el contexto: "Pedro fue a la universidad y conoció a un profesor que ha sido/estado muy amable con él"


Hola:

Yo no creo que falte más contexto. En esta oración yo jamás emplearía _ha estado_.


----------



## Rosamariama

En cuanto al posible "contexto" de esta frase, pondría la mano en el fuego a que, simplemente, _carece_; que la frase está hecha _ex profeso_ ("inventada") con la idea de que, como es 'la primera vez', la cópula no expresa 'cambio' del sujeto_, ergo_: "ha sido" (quiere provocar esa inferencia en el pobre estudiante extranjero).

No sé si será un uso propio de algún país o zona, pero en principio una frase que empiece con dos verbos en indefinido (_fue, conoció_) y termine con uno en perfecto, así porque sí, parecería algo realmente extraño. 

En cuanto a la teoría del 'cambio/permanencia', creo que no hay más que observar lo que sí es muestra real de lengua: _Ahora ya no es tan simpático como antes, ha cambiado mucho_. (Y también cabría, como segunda opción, _está_).


----------



## Rocko!

Rosamariama said:


> En cuanto a la teoría del 'cambio/permanencia', creo que no hay más que observar lo que sí es muestra real de lengua: _Ahora ya no es tan simpático como antes, ha cambiado mucho_. (Y también cabría, como segunda opción, _está_).


Rosamariama, ¿a qué te refieres cuando dices “muestra real de la lengua”? Yo creo que esa frase que te estoy citando la entendemos de diferente manera —a veces— en mi ciudad y en España. Para mí, ese “ha cambiado mucho” es una frase expresable a la mitad de un proceso de cambio: “Juan ha cambiado mucho, ya no le falta mucho para ser una persona responsable” (Juan ha cambiado, sigue cambiando y seguirá cambiando). Y es difícil notar la diferencia real entre las dos variantes del idioma español que hablamos, pero la siguiente, que es muy parecida, es más clara en cuanto a los usos: “ha llovido mucho”. Por aquí, en temporada de lluvias puedo asomarme a una de las ventanas de mi casa, mientras llueve afuera y decir “ha llovido mucho”, haciendo referencia a la lluvia que en ese momento veo caer y que forma parte de una semana completa de lluvia que podría convertirse en dos semanas consecutivas si la lluvia no para.
Sobre tu pregunta anterior, diría “era amable” para indicar que alguien mostró esa personalidad en todo momento y que parecía algo permanente en su personalidad.  Diría “fue amable” para indicar que una persona mostró esa personalidad durante un espacio de tiempo en específico, es decir, de una fecha a otra fecha o de un momento a otro, y no estaría indicando que la amabilidad forma parte de su personalidad. Diría “estuvo amable” para hacer referencia a comportamientos atestiguados (más visuales), del tipo “me abrió la puerta”, “me ofreció una taza de café”, etc.; comportamientos que en México en lugar de “estuvo amable” decimos a veces “estuvo muy atento”. Y diría “estaba muy amable” para narrar la disposición emocional que mostró tener una persona en cierta ocasión (este “estaba amable” podría tener el significado de cualquiera de las expresiones anteriores). Y finalmente tenemos ese “ha sido amable”, que aquí en mi ciudad podría adquirir el significado que tiene en España cuando es respuesta, pero cuando es afirmación siempre es algo que continúa formando parte del presente (sigue siendo amable la persona). Recuerdo que hace años leí en la Wikipedia un buen ejemplo que decía “no he desayunado”, el cual significa en España “no lo hice, no desayuné”, mientras que en mi ciudad significa “no lo hice, todavía, pero lo haré en cuanto pueda hacerlo”.
Recuerdo que en otros hilos de Solo Español han sido mencionadas páginas de la Nueva Gramática (RAE) en las cuales abordan el tema. No puedo buscarlos porque estos días no estoy usando la computadora, estoy desde el teléfono y se me complica cualquier cosa que no sea simplemente escribir. 
Saludos.


----------



## gato radioso

Learner_ said:


> Gracias a todos por las respuestas.
> 
> Este es el contexto: "Pedro fue a la universidad y conoció a un profesor que ha sido/estado muy amable con él"


_Ha sido _como regla general, es lo habitual.
_Ha estado_ implica matiz de sorpresa, de algo inusual, atípico. El profesor suele ser un sieso de campeonato pero ese día, sorprendentemente, tuvo un comportamiento amable.


----------



## Rosamariama

gato radioso said:


> _Ha estado_ implica matiz de sorpresa, de algo inusual, atípico. El profesor suele ser un sieso de campeonato ese día, sorprendente tuvo un comportamiento amable.



"Revilla [presidente de la Comunidad Autónoma de Cantabria] Ha asegurado además que Felipe VI [rey] ha estado muy amable, muy encantador". EFE. Periódico La Vanguardia, 19/07/2019.

Si precisamente "ha estado muy amable" tuviera la más remota posibilidad de sugerir que el rey _no fue/estuvo igual de amable _en otras ocasiones_, _Revilla jamás habría optado por _estar _en vez de_ ser _para formular el cumplido_._

Creo que ocurre particularmente con el análisis de _ser/estar_ que parece haber (desde siempre) una tendencia tanto a inventar frases que corroboran la supuesta idea de 'cambio/permanencia' como, a la vez y 'en sinergia', no considerar las frases de uso normal y corriente que la desmientan (y creo que la inmensa mayoría de las veces este sesgo es involuntario, o sea, no es que necesariamente sea un ardid).

La frontera entre muestra real o "invento autoconfirmatorio" también puede hacerse sutil:

- "Hola, yo me llamo Ana y soy estudiante de español ¿Y tú, cómo te llamas?", no lo es (porque nadie habla así). Ni: 



Learner_ said:


> "Pedro fue a la universidad y conoció a un profesor que ha sido/estado muy amable con él"


----------



## gato radioso

Rosamariama said:


> "Revilla [presidente de la Comunidad Autónoma de Cantabria] Ha asegurado además que Felipe VI [rey] ha estado muy amable, muy encantador". EFE. Periódico La Vanguardia, 19/07/2019.
> 
> Si precisamente "ha estado muy amable" tuviera la más remota posibilidad de sugerir que el rey _no fue/estuvo igual de amable _en otras ocasiones_, _Revilla jamás habría optado por _estar _en vez de_ ser _para formular el cumplido_._
> 
> Creo que ocurre particularmente con el análisis de _ser/estar_ que parece haber (desde siempre) una tendencia tanto a inventar frases que corroboran la supuesta idea de 'cambio/permanencia' como, a la vez y 'en sinergia', no considerar las frases de uso normal y corriente que la desmientan (y creo que la inmensa mayoría de las veces este sesgo es involuntario, o sea, no es que necesariamente sea un ardid).
> 
> La frontera entre muestra real o "invento autoconfirmatorio" también puede hacerse sutil:
> 
> - "Hola, yo me llamo Ana y soy estudiante de español ¿Y tú, cómo te llamas?", no lo es (porque nadie habla así). Ni:



Creo que el matiz de la frase que comentas, no es tanto, como bien dices, porque el rey tuviera una reiterada tendencia a ser antipático, pero sí -o al menos lo veo yo así- como que fue amable sin estar obligado a serlo, precisamente por su posición. Digamos que el "estar" puede implicar, en cierto sentido, algo que no se tiene que dar por hecho, sino que es algo que nos sorprende, por ser un "plus" de alguna manera y que lo enfatizamos. Es, por así decir, como un piropo que indirectamente le lanza Revilla.


----------



## Ballenero

Learner_ said:


> Este es el contexto: "Pedro fue a la universidad y conoció a un profesor que ha sido/estado muy amable con él"


Ninguna de las dos.
"Pedro fue a la universidad y conoció a un profesor muy amable".

Eso no es un contexto.
En un contexto hay que explicar qué hace ese profesor para ser considerado amable, cuál es la situación, que fuera a la universidad, que fuera al supermercado o que fuera a las carreras de galgos es lo mismo, eso no aporta nada.


----------



## Rosamariama

gato radioso said:


> Creo que el matiz de la frase que comentas, no es tanto, como bien dices, porque el rey tuviera una reiterada tendencia a ser antipático, pero sí -o al menos lo veo yo así- como que fue amable sin estar obligado a serlo, precisamente por su posición. Digamos que el "estar" puede implicar, en cierto sentido, algo que no se tiene que dar por hecho, sino que es algo que nos sorprende, por ser un "plus" de alguna manera y que lo enfatizamos. Es, por así decir, como un piropo que indirectamente le lanza Revilla.


Gramaticalmente, son igual de posibles las estructuras:
- _Ha estado_ tan amable como siempre.
- Por una vez, _ha sido_ amable./ Me sorprende que _haya sido _tan amable.

En cuando al contexto, @Ballenero, la frase completa sí sería el contexto de la expresión aislada con la que empezamos: "ha sido/estado muy amable con él".


----------



## Rosamariama

Rocko! said:


> Recuerdo que hace años leí en la Wikipedia un buen ejemplo que decía “no he desayunado”, el cual significa en España “no lo hice, no desayuné”, mientras que en mi ciudad significa “no lo hice, todavía, pero lo haré en cuanto pueda hacerlo”.


Busco esta referencia que mencionas y, aparte de quizá no estar de acuerdo del todo con ella, en todo caso no se deduce necesariamente tu interpretación:
"Las diferencias entre el español de América y el de España implican que las siguientes oraciones se interpretarán de manera diferente:
(1a) No he desayunado (1b) No desayuné
En el español de España (1a) solo puede referirse al día de hoy y (1b) a un día anterior. En cambio, en el español de América ambas pueden referirse al día de hoy, significando adicionalmente (1a) que todavía "me es posible desayunar" y (1b) que, probablemente por la hora, "ya no me es posible desayunar".


----------



## Rocko!

Rosamariama said:


> Busco esta referencia que mencionas y, aparte de quizá no estar de acuerdo del todo con ella, en todo caso no se deduce necesariamente tu interpretación:
> "Las diferencias entre el español de América y el de España implican que las siguientes oraciones se interpretarán de manera diferente:
> (1a) No he desayunado (1b) No desayuné
> En el español de España (1a) solo puede referirse al día de hoy y (1b) a un día anterior. En cambio, en el español de América ambas pueden referirse al día de hoy, significando adicionalmente (1a) que todavía "me es posible desayunar" y (1b) que, probablemente por la hora, "ya no me es posible desayunar".


Sí, todo eso es cierto. La verdad es que todas mis ideas expresadas en este hilo no están debidamente reflexionadas, organizadas y expuestas, pero contienen mi visión de hispanohablante de mi zona.

Para mí, “estar” es más activo que “ser” (no hay que hacer nada para ser una vez que se es, pero hay que interactuar de alguna manera para “estar”). Y es eso, en conjunto con la forma de interpretar los tiempos verbales, que me hace preferir una forma sobre otra en determinado contexto.
Aparte, hablando del compuesto, tendríamos que analizar cada frase (algo que no vamos a hacer) para ver cuándo coinciden las interpretaciones y cuando no. Por ejemplo, en las escuelas primarias de por aquí los maestros pasan lista de asistencia en los salones, y si la pasan muy en la mañana, prácticamente a la hora de entrada, y el profesor menciona el nombre de un alumno que no está presente en el aula, no falta que algún niño grite: “no ha venido”; mientras que si el pase de lista se lleva a cabo una hora después de la hora de entrada, para la misma ausencia de ese alumno, otro niño gritaría: “no vino”. Y esto es así y de ningún otro modo en mi ciudad.


----------



## bandini

Learner_ said:


> Tengo una pregunta. ¿Se dice "ha sido muy amable con él" o " ha estado muy amable con él"? Gracias.



Amigo según su perfil el español es su idioma nativo o ¿no es así?


----------



## Saúl Ortega

bandini said:


> Amigo según su perfil el español es tu idioma nativo o ¿no es así?


             

Quiero creer que ningún hispanohablante nativo haría esta pregutna. Y si la hiciera... Bah, no digo más porque este foro es muy formal y no tardaría un moderéitor en sentenciarme...


----------



## lagartija68

Lo que tal vez no sera correcto es el indefenido (o perfecto o perfecto simple en la principal) y el pretérito perfecto ( o pretérito perfectxo compuesto) en la subordinada.
Ha conocido a alguien que ha sido/estado muy amable con él.
O bien:
Conoció a alguien que fue / estuvo muy amable con él.


----------



## bandini

lagartija68 said:


> Lo que tal vez no sera correcto es el indefenido (o perfecto o perfecto simple en la principal) y el pretérito perfecto ( o pretérito perfectxo compuesto) en la subordinada.
> Ha conocido a alguien que ha sido/estado muy amable con él.
> O bien:
> Conoció a alguien que fue / estuvo muy amable con él.
> [/QUO
> 
> Sí porque los cursos de español aqui en EEUU dedican un chorro de tiempo en matizar las diferencias entre "ser" y "estar".  Es un reto muy grande para los principiantes porque, como usted sabe, en inglés no nos molestamos en distinguir entre las dos. jajaja


----------

